# Schwachstelle in RealVNCs freiem Viewer ermöglicht Zugriff auf Client



## Newsfeed (22 Oktober 2008)

Im freien VNC Viewer des Herstellers RealVNC steckt ein Fehler, durch den ein Angreifer Code auf einem Client ausführen kann. Der Fehler wurde in Version 4.1.2 gefunden und tritt bei der Verarbeitung präparierter Pakete des Servers auf

Weiterlesen...


----------

